# Bunnie owners? Help? Bunnie dandruff or mites?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So for a while now I've noticed my bunny has dandruff like stuff and when I bathed her a few weeks ago it seemed to go away but it's back again and where it manly is she is losing a lot of fur in that area like a thick constant shedding coat. 

Is there anything I can do at home to fix it? Is it just dandruff? The only symptoms she has is the dandruff losing fur and she also has dandruff behind her ears on the outside. She isn't scratching, her ears aren't waxy, and she has no sores.

Should I bath her again really well and then brush her and see if that helps?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

All of those symptoms do sound like the beginning stages of mites. I would treat for them just to be safe. Depending on your weather, it could also be because of cold, dry weather causing the skin to dry out combined with molting. Is she shedding heavily or actually balding?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

She's not balding at all she has always shed badly all year round it just seems thicker. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It is winter here though and it is pretty damp in the house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

No sign of any little black specs anywhere on her body? I would thoroughly check if you have not already.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

What kind of rabbit?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

toke said:


> No sign of any little black specs anywhere on her body? I would thoroughly check if you have not already.


There are a few, they look like old flea eggs like on a cat or dog, I can easily pick the dandruff and the black specs off of her fur.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Sylver said:


> What kind of rabbit?


We believe a Dutch. We brought her in as her owner was no longer able to care for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

This all sounds like mites unfortunately. Having them does not always cause the rabbits to itch. Typically ivermectin is used to treat, but kitten revolution is also effective. If you are not comfortable dealing with the mites yourself, I would take her to your vet for treatment. Just to add, if she is a dutch I would be careful with the ivermectin. Dutches have been known to have a lot of sensitivity to it.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

What should I do to get rid the mites and is there a cheaper kind of treatment I could get? Also do I do the dosages as by weight as I would for a kitten? Or would I only do a few drops as I you would for rats? Of she doesn't have mites and I treat her will it harm her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I would use revolution if you do not want to go to the vet. It is by weight but not the same ratio for a cat, I believe 18mg/kg of rabbit. If anything, I would at least call and talk to your vet if you are not sure. Rabbits are larger, so they would need a bit more than a rat- maybe a lot more depending on the size of your girl. It is best to apply it on the back of the neck where she will not wipe it off when grooming. Revolution is not harmful to rabbits only mites, so if she does not have them it just would not do anything at all.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks I don't have any exotic vets here except one idk oh good they are with exotics but I will talk to them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

